# Looking for RPG group in Michigan



## jaredy (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm an avid gamer who just moved here from Wisconsin.  I have lots of free time, and can GM if necessary, and can host at my house.  I live in Highland, MI, and I have a car, I'm willing to travel half an hour, but anything too much farther away will cost too much in gas 

I'm interested in Pathfinder/3.x, 2e DND, Shadowrun, and WOD.  

I'm not all that interested in 4e, but if that's the only thing out there, I can do it.  I'm familiar with the rules and can also GM that, but again...I'd rather not.


----------



## DrNilesCrane (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi jaredy!

I'm putting together a group to meet twice a month in Brighton, MI (just down the road from you) starting in May or June for a D20 Modern (a Call of Cthulhu style campaign) and occasionally trading off for Pathfinder.  If you're looking for a group of have found a group and have a spot (or two) for another player, let me know!

Thanks,
Mark

mserrahn@yahoo.com


----------

